# Are belt tension adjusters outside guards?



## Raúl Uralita

Field and topic:
Hi everyone!
I would like to help me to translate into spanish this phrase: Are belt tension adjusters outside guards?
Thanks
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Are belt tension adjusters outside guards?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

_Se encuentran los reguladores de tensión del cinturón fuera de sus protecciones?_

Belt: cinturón, cinto
Guards: guías, protectores

El contexto te dirá cuál de esas opciones es la mejor.

Carlos


----------



## Raúl Uralita

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

Estoy traduciendo una auditoría de seguridad para una fábrica de cerámica. Como son preguntas sueltas el contexto es reducido. Cuando tega un poco más de tiempo colgaré algunas preguntas de una forma más detallada porque creo que serán muy interesantes para la gente que trabaje en asuntos de prevención en fábricas.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Raúl Uralita said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Estoy traduciendo una auditoría de seguridad para una fábrica de cerámica. Como son preguntas sueltas el contexto es reducido. Cuando tega un poco más de tiempo colgaré algunas preguntas de una forma más detallada porque creo que serán muy interesantes para la gente que trabaje en asuntos de prevención en fábricas.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo


Ah, entonces 'belt' es posible que sea 'cinta transportadora'. 
En fin, suerte.
Carlos


----------



## Raúl Uralita

Para cinta transportadora utilizan "conveyor". Aquí "belt" creo que es más bien correa o banda. De todas maneras has certado de lleno.

Gracias por todo Carlos.


----------



## sergio11

Raúl Uralita said:
			
		

> Para cinta transportadora utilizan "conveyor". Aquí "belt" creo que es más bien correa o banda. De todas maneras has certado de lleno.
> 
> Gracias por todo Carlos.


Pues claro, los "belt" que tienen reguladores de tensión que deben ir protegidos son las correas de las máquinas.  Yo creo que se trata de correas.  En cuanto a "guards" yo diría "protectores".  En la bicicleta se llaman "cubrecadenas", pero no sé si se puede decir "cubrecorreas", aunque en Google aparece 137 veces usado exactamente con ese significado.   Claro que aquí no se habla de los protectores de la correa en sí, sino de los protectores de los reguladores de tensión. 

Bueno, creo que discutimos bastante y ya tienes elementos suficientes como para decidir por tu propia cuenta cuál palabra usar.

Saludos


----------



## Raúl Uralita

Sergio, muchas gracias por la información!

La palabra "protector" es correcta aunque la más precisa desde el punto de vista de Prevención es "resguardo".

Gracias por vuestra participación y saludos a todos


----------



## lauranazario

Hola RAúl... y bienvenido al foro.

Notarás que le he cambiado el título a tu hilo/thread (anteriormente leía "working safely") para incluir la frase con la que necesitabas ayuda. El incluir las frases (o los términos, cuando aplique) en los títulos es uso y costumbre acá en WordReference por dos razones importantes:
1) ayuda a la función de Búsqueda de nuestros diccionarios
2) ayuda a diferenciar los hilos a simple vista

Espero que recuerdes esta indicación sobre los títulos cuando abras tus próximas consultas... y agradecemos de antemano tu cooperación en este aspecto. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el_novato

Se encuentran en España, asi que los términos comunes no sean los mismos.

México:
Belt = banda
Guard = guarda 
esas son las traducciones mas comunes que se utilizan en la industria.


----------



## Raúl Uralita

En España:

Belt= Banda, correa
Guard= Protección, reguardo

Cuantas más acepciones tengamos mejor. Un saludo para México.


----------



## sergio11

Raúl Uralita said:
			
		

> En España:
> 
> Belt= Banda, correa
> Guard= Protección, reguardo
> 
> Cuantas más acepciones tengamos mejor. Un saludo para México.


Cuidado: no es *reguardo*, sino *resguardo*, como dijiste en tu posting anterior.



			
				Raúl Uralita said:
			
		

> La palabra "protector" es correcta aunque la más precisa desde el punto de vista de Prevención es "resguardo".


Lo que debemos tener en cuenta, sin embargo, es que "resguardo" no tiene esa acepción en el diccionario, y todos esos accesorios de seguridad en general se llaman "protectores" o "cubre-etc.", por ejemplo, cubrecadenas, cubrecorreas, cubrejuntas, cubrenuca, etc., o protectores de sierras, protectores de hélice, protectores de guadaña, etc. Tampoco encontré "resguardo" en Google usado con ese sentido. Claro que eso no significa nada; Google no es nuestra autoridad en materia de lenguaje. 

No niego que se pueda usar, pero no lo he visto.

Saludos


----------



## Langosta

Hace ya mucho de este post, pero por las dudas de que alguien necesite consultarlo:

Un _belt tension adjuster_ es un "tensor de correa". Pueden ser de dos tipos: uno es una polea móvil, para el caso de mandos de varias poleas. Otro es una especie de tornillo que tiene una punta que hace presión sobre la correa. En estos casos, el volante o manivela con que se ejerce presión sobre la correa está por fuera de la protección que recubre al mando en sí (mando: juego de poleas conductoras -las que ejecutan el movimiento- y conducidas -las que son movidas por la polea conductora-).


----------

